# Fly rod



## CaptBillyF (Mar 4, 2018)

What?s a good fly rod for a beginner to learn on ?


----------



## 2thDr (Jan 25, 2014)

*flyrod for beginner*

Depends on how serious you think the beginner is and what they want to catch with the rod. Maybe a few more details will help limit the advice to what you are looking for. Awesome that you are thinking about it though!


----------



## CaptBillyF (Mar 4, 2018)

Looking to catch redfish on the flats. Don?t want to break the bank learning.


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

There will be those who disagree, but here's what I think- buy a $200 ish 8 wt combo. You can certainly get started and get a feel for what fly fishing is. My bet is you'll get hooked and want to upgrade at some point.

When you do, you'll have a feel for the language of the sport, know what loading, fast and slow, etc. mean -and feel like. It'll make you more comfortable buying your next outfit.

We did that in our family, have upgraded but still use the original, I caught a speck on it Wednesday night.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Buy any reasonable 8/9 weight combo from Bass Pro or Cabelas. Cheap to get into. Cheap to sell to upgrade.


----------



## 2thDr (Jan 25, 2014)

*first fly outfit*

I totally agree with previous answers. Couple hundred bucks for complete outfit from Cabelas or Bass Pro. If you get it bad like many of us do, you can use this starter as a loaner. Brand of rod not so important, reel not as important as a good line. Best bet by far is to forgo buying anything until you hire a good flyfishing guide and spend a day with a coach. The learning curve is very steep and having help will cut years and $ from getting where you are now to where you think you want to be. Welcome to the dark side!


----------



## caddis (Jan 22, 2012)

TFO BVK 7 or 8wt 9' Easy to sell if you don't end up liking it too.


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

All of the above are great starting points. Spend a few dollars on some casting lessons and you will be good to go.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

sgrem said:


> Buy any reasonable 8/9 weight combo from Bass Pro or Cabelas. Cheap to get into. Cheap to sell to upgrade.


X2


----------



## CaptBillyF (Mar 4, 2018)

Thanks for all the info guys. Much appreciated


----------



## CaptBillyF (Mar 4, 2018)

Will keep y?all posted on my experience.


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

The inexpensive store brand kits are fine as a starter for freshwafer fishing a 5-6wt is great for fishing the locals rivers and lakes. But for saltwater quality equipmentis important. First, as stated before I would take some casting lessons. The instructor will have quality equipment to use plus. You will get a good start to casting. Next, I would hire a guide, they will have quality equipment to use and you will get a feel for fishing with a fly rod and the challenges of it. Yes, it will cost you some but in the long run it will keep you from wasting a lot of time and money. By then you will have a pretty good idea if you will want to peruse it. If you do skip the cheap store brand kits and get a good quality rod and line (reel can be cheap). You can do this for under $400 total.Redington, TFO, Scott, and others make quality rods for ~$200,plus $80 line, $100 reel. Now you have a quality setup that will stand up to the riggers of saltwater fishing. Or you can go cheap buy the store brand kit that won't last and will frustrate you you when trying to cast in the wind.


PS $80 seems like a lot for line, but I would rather have an $80 line on a $100 rod than a $30 line on a $600 rod. The line makes all the difference.


My $0.02


----------



## Kyron1971 (Mar 5, 2018)

Shakespeare is a good brand to learn on. And on eBay Clark Reel with Large Arbor make sure it is a salt water reel. Have had good luck with Clark Reels. Get Hatch 8 strand PE backing. Way better than Gel Spun.


----------



## Kyron1971 (Mar 5, 2018)

The Rio Saltwater General Purpose Sink Tip is good for starting out.


----------



## Kyron1971 (Mar 5, 2018)

Good flys to have. https://www.ebay.com/itm/6-Christma...-Permit-Flies-Fly-Fishing-Flats-/253454434676


----------



## Kyron1971 (Mar 5, 2018)

You want a Lefty's Deciever and a Clouser Minnow for sure. I also recommend a few Spoon Flies.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

loomis asquith...only rod you'll ever need.


----------



## Kyron1971 (Mar 5, 2018)

The Mystic is made in USA I have been meaning to pick one up and try it.

https://www.sierratradingpost.com/m...reaper-fly-rod/&merch=prod-rec-prod-prod402RH


----------

